# Tort size



## Angi (May 9, 2010)

In about October I was given 4 Ca. Desert Tortoises hatchlings. I gave two to my Mom and kept two. She brought hers over today and both of hers are a lot bigger. They are sibblings. Mine are about 3 inches and hers are 4 inches. Hers also have bigger heads and arms. Mine have a bigger enclosure and are handled a lot. Both sets get calcium with vitamin D and kuttle bones. Hers eat mostly lettus. Mine eat a little bit of lettus (not iceberg) and lots of weed and some rose petals, hibiscus and geraniums flowers. Are mine growing too slow? Are hers growing too fast? We both love our babies and want the best for them.
I can't load pix to this site but my torts now have their own FB page.
bob and shellbi schirer if you want to see photos.
Please let me know your thoughts on this. I knew nothing about torts before I got them, but have learned a ton from this forum and want to learn more. Thanks!


----------



## egyptiandan (May 10, 2010)

We would need pictures (don't do facebook ) to see whats going on with the 4 of them. Siblings can grow at different rates. If they are growing smoothly than that growth rate is fine. 

Danny


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 10, 2010)

Have you tried this yet? http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5245.html

They sound adorable, but I'd need photographic proof before I could issue an official compliment. 

Get on the stick while you've still got Danny's attention...any advice from him is worth the effort and could resolve your questions in one fell swoop.


----------



## Tom (May 10, 2010)

I agree with Stephanie. Do you know about http://tinypic.com/
It automatically resizes your pics and makes it really easy to put them right into your post. Best of all, you don't have to sign up, start an account or give them any info whatsoever. You can just use the site with no strings attached. Just upload and then copy/paste the IMG code into your post.


----------



## Angi (May 10, 2010)

Grrrr.....I still can't upload the pix. Would you feel comfortable letting me email them to you? I only have pictures of my two. I don't know when I will see my Mom's torts again. They all have pretty smooth shells. Hers (the bigger two) might be a little smoother, but their heads are less smooth. Hers also have really big arms. It just seems strange that they were all the same size and now her two are about an inch longer and much bigger than mine. The part of the shell that sticks out under the neck sticks out a lot on one of hers. I really hope all four are okay. oh.. yeah my two also seem darker. Hers have more yellow. Keep in mind they looked exactly alike in October.


----------



## egyptiandan (May 11, 2010)

Here are Angi's 2 Desert tortoises 






























Danny


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 12, 2010)

Hahaha...giving that poor flower "what for", I see...

Their shells are perfect so far!


----------



## dan masters (May 12, 2010)

Do you let your torts roam around in a outside aera where they get natural sun.
& walk longer distances over obsticles & such ?
if they dont they grow slower sometimes.


----------



## Angi (May 12, 2010)

They have rocks in their enclosure that they like to climb on. I am building them an outside play ground. They are so small I am afraid to let them walk around in my yard. We live in an area with lots of predators so even when I get their play ground done I will need to be outside with them.
I am also watching craigs list for a large inclosed dog run for when they get big enough to keep outside. I have a few other ideas too, but I think I need something covered.


----------



## Angi (May 16, 2010)

I was able to do the tiny photo thing, but I still can't post pictures to this site. I just don't get it. How do you attach pictures??????????!!!!!!! I just got back from a hike and took a bunch of pix of the wild plants. I would love to know what would be healthy food for my Ca desert torts. It is a shame that I have all these native plants right outside my yard (some in my yard  ) and I don't know what is edible. I would be happy to mail plants or seeds to any one that wants them once I can post them and they have been identified. Grrrr....... : (


----------



## ChiKat (May 16, 2010)

Here is a thread that can tell you how to post pictures using Photobucket.
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5245.html

I use Photobucket and I have not personally used Tinypic.com. Hopefully someone who has used that website can help you out!


----------

